# Bi-Sexual Gobbler, Photos, Turkey Porn XXX



## Stu

I read the gay gobbler post with interest. I hunted a bi-sexual gobbler a few years ago. I had my pretty guy gobbler decoy set out along with the pretty gal hen decoy in mating postion. I had some real tailfeathers on the gobbler decoy. I was doing some yelping and this dominant gobbler came running in and knocked pretty boy off his stake and removed his tailfeathers and climb on and started to mate pretty boy. I was doing some soft purrs on the friction call and the hotter he got. When he finished with pretty boy he moved over to pretty girl and climbed on her back and mated the heck out of her as I purred on the friction call. I should have had rubber gloves when I went to pick up my decoys. I have 30 minutes of video as bi-sexual gobbler worked over my decoys. I will have to post a portion of the video but it might be classified as turkey porn.  I have attached a few pictures of my decoys being abused.


----------



## cpowel10

Look at them spurs!!!


----------



## Arrow3

cpowel10 said:


> Look at them spurs!!!



Thats what I was seeing as well....


----------



## dognducks

cpowel10 said:


> Look at them spurs!!!



that's what i thought.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

thats a trip! post the video


----------



## Jody Hawk

That rascals got some spurs !!!!!!!


----------



## Dupree

why didnt you shoot him?


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

great pic's and nice hooks


----------



## turk2di

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

I would've been holding something other than a camera, I think. 

Great pics of one beautiful bird !!!


----------



## jonboy

What a beautiful Ocseola Gobbler! Did you shoot him?


----------



## Handgunner

cpowel10 said:


> Look at them spurs!!!


+1... Look at them spurs!

Nice series of pictures!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Wow those are some mean looking hooks


----------



## wack em

I hope you smashed that joker.

How long were his spurs?

Im gonna guess 1 5/8?


----------



## fountain

tell us!!!!  did u shoot?!!!!


----------



## Stu

At the time I took the pictures and the video the season was close and did not shoot him. I believe I may have killed the same bird the following year. The pictures and the video were taken in 2006. I will try to upload a portion of the video after a little editing to shorten the video. That gobbler was definitely a dominant bird in the flock.
In the picture below I believe this maybe the same turkey but I am not absolutely sure. The gobbler in the picture below went over 20lbs.


----------



## CassGA

How long were the spurs of the one you killed?


----------



## gamechaser

Good spurs and a rope > good looking pic's > post the video and let us see how it went down.


----------



## capt stan

Congrats! And thanks for sharing! That made my day right there!!


----------

